# looking for a name



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

We are starting a knitting, crochet, quilting group at our church and we need a name. Our church is Crosspointe but not doing cross stitch so looking for something cute.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Wildercrafter said:


> We are starting a knitting, crochet, quilting group at our church and we need a name. Our church is Crosspointe but not doing cross stitch so looking for something cute.


Loving Stitchers

Stitched from the Heart

:thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Or, how about Pick a Stitch or Stitching Along.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

The group at my mom's church call themselves Chicks with Sticks.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Church Ladies - - - - - -


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Crosspointe Crafters


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Our all inclusive group is called Stitchers Unanimous. Fancy Fingers, Flying Fingers, Uncommon Threads or Common Threads.... The Tie that Binds...


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Heavenly Needles, Yarnplayers, I also like Crosspointe Crafters.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

We are "Knit One, Pray Two."


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Ours is called Stitchers of Blessings.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Crafters for Christ


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Stitches of Crosspointe


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm How about the Needle pointe stitchers" take care Linda


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

What about Heavenly knitters


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

How about The crafty crew.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

On second thought how about Crosspointe yarners.


----------



## jay macey (Sep 14, 2011)

How about Crossepointe Crafters all the suggestions are good. regards Jay


----------



## paula macdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi I belong to a church quilting group and we call ourselves wholly quilts. I think it is a great name


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Knitters of CROSSpointe


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

How about Crossed Points Kntting Group.


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

How about Crossed Points Kntting Group.


----------



## sistersoffate (Mar 10, 2012)

How about A way of sharing


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Happy Crafters for Christ? HCC
Crafting for Christ? (cc camp)
Christians Crafting Together
Artisans of the Lord
Let Us Craft


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh yeah
FLYING FINGERS OF FAITH


----------



## Barbara Bartram (Jan 26, 2012)

How about "Nifty Knitters"? Take care Barbara x


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Crafty Communions
Holy Crafters
Cross 'n' Craft Group
Cross 'n Crafters
CP Crafters
Faithful Fingers


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Our group is called Caring Threads


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Faithful knitters


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

Crosspointe crafters
or
Pointe and click crafters


----------



## sandease (Nov 11, 2011)

This one gets my vote.



Chatty Knits said:


> How about Crossed Points Kntting Group.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I belonged to a group called TARTS (Thursdays Are Reserved To Stitch). That could also apply to Tuesdays. My former boss who was British said TARTS meant ladies of the night or something like that, which is what it means here also. 

If you replace the first letter with a 'W' for Wednesday, you could be WARTS. 

The group has since dissolved, so the name is available if you like it.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Wildercrafter said:


> We are starting a knitting, crochet, quilting group at our church and we need a name. Our church is Crosspointe but not doing cross stitch so looking for something cute.


Yarnin' Angels?


----------



## KayDee321 (Jan 2, 2012)

Needles and Pins



Wildercrafter said:


> We are starting a knitting, crochet, quilting group at our church and we need a name. Our church is Crosspointe but not doing cross stitch so looking for something cute.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Crosspointe Crafters


I also like this one.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

How about Needles at Crosspointe?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

How about: 
Knifty Knitters;

Knit and Knatter;

Knit & Bitch;

Knitters Pew;

I used to know loads more, but they escape me right now.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Needle Circle (circular needles?)
Double Points


----------



## doris busley (Jan 7, 2012)

what about craft trio as theres three types of things going on and i think it has a ring to it well hope its of some use to you keep up the good work ;


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

How about knit one pray, too.


----------



## lambscove (Jan 11, 2012)

How about God's Handmadens- notice the spelling of handmade


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> We are "Knit One, Pray Two."


Or, how about Knit One, Pray, Too.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Wildercrafter said:


> We are starting a knitting, crochet, quilting group at our church and we need a name. Our church is Crosspointe but not doing cross stitch so looking for something cute.


How about the Knit Wits? LOL!


----------



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

Crosspointe Needlers


----------



## neicyann (Nov 19, 2011)

heavenly handworkers


----------



## levi (Jul 30, 2011)

Faith stitches fellowship


----------



## levi (Jul 30, 2011)

Do let us know what you choose.


----------



## dschuhchm (Nov 19, 2011)

We have knitting programs that are called Knit One, Pray Too!


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

My group called "Helping Hands". We do Knitting, Crochet, Sewing and needle work.


----------



## elizabethmb (Jul 31, 2011)

At our church we are Knitorious - in so many ways


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Holy Mother's of Purl


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Friendly Fingers sounds good to me.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Knit and Pew


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

All Roads Lead to Heaven.
Not cutesie but sure gives a message.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Sticks & String


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, so many names, let us know which you choose!


----------



## glamgran (Mar 12, 2012)

How about crafty womens club


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

Cross you heart and hope to finish.....


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

We call our group Prayers and crafts, PAC for short.


----------



## mnnh (Feb 4, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Oh yeah
> FLYING FINGERS OF FAITH


Love this one. It doesn't depict only knitting like many others did. It needs to cover all three. But only my opinion.


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

Our church calls the women who knit (and other needlework) the Crafty Ladies


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

Our church calls the women who knit (and other needlework) the Crafty Ladies


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

Our church calls the women who knit (and other needlework) the Crafty Ladies ----Karen


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

Our church calls the women who knit (and other needlework) the Crafty Ladies 
kip


----------



## Knitknotter (Feb 2, 2012)

How about "the pointer sisters?"


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

Our church calls the women who knit (and other needlework) the Crafty Ladies..........kip


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

Our church calls the women who knit (and other needlework) the Crafty Ladies.


----------



## lindavb19 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was going to say "Knit Wits" but someone already did, so that gets my vote. Our church group is called Yarn Works (because everyone is welcome, not just knitters) but I think that's kinda bland.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

how about Stitch Angels


----------



## scrappersc (Feb 25, 2012)

Our group is called needles of faith. they make items for new babies, prayer shawls for hospitalized, etc.


----------



## JuliaCummings (Oct 25, 2011)

lambscove said:


> How about God's Handmadens- notice the spelling of handmade


oooh - cunning! I like it! :thumbup:

I also like the 'Crafty Ladies' suggestion that has come up a few times... except don't forget that men might want to join in too!

'Crosspointe Crafters' would avoid any discrimination towards the brothers! ;-)


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Crosspointe Crusaders, Church Yarns, Charity Stitches


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Love the Pointer Sisters. Since the group will be knitting, crocheting and quilting, I thought maybe the Trinity Crafters or something like that.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hands Blessed by God/the Lord


----------



## AuntGrannyD (Mar 8, 2012)

How about Crosspointe Needlers?
Maybe Christian Needlers or Crafty Crosspointers.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

We're just "The Yarn Ministry." But a man in our parish thinks we should change our name to "God Yarn It."


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

My church knitting group is called "Close-Knit Flock".


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

Our group is called "Knot Just Knitters" as some of us crochet, embroider, cross stitch, weave, quilt or do whatever is portable.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

If you laugh a lot as well as stitch, how about In Stitches.


----------



## Anne Lauderdale (Nov 5, 2011)

Kroquet


----------



## JJKnitter (Jan 31, 2011)

All I can think of is "Crafty Ladies" or "Crafting Ladies"
Hope you find a cute name.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I love this guy. Quite the sense of humor


lakesideladyknits said:


> We're just "The Yarn Ministry." But a man in our parish thinks we should change our name to "God Yarn It."


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cross craft
Loving Hands


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Each of these suggestions is a great one. I love reading them. Please let us know which one you choose!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Stitching Circle...covers most crafts


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

We call our group Knit Wits - fits just about everyone..


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

lakesideladyknits said:


> We're just "The Yarn Ministry." But a man in our parish thinks we should change our name to "God Yarn It."


that is hilarious & so appropriate!! this would b my choice. get a grin from every1 :-D


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Joyful Crafters


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Our group in Colorado is Yarn for YHWH.


----------



## debbims (Nov 6, 2011)

My church group is called the Knit Wits.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Y Knot Knit?


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

My vote goes to ~Heavenly Knitters~ :thumbup:


----------



## noniforever (Aug 28, 2011)

I love the Chicks with sticks


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Holy Knitters


----------



## sockjock (Aug 4, 2011)

Our group, mixed knit and crochet is called Twisted Stitchers


----------



## playsbridge (Nov 18, 2011)

Heartfelt Creations


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Crosspointe Stitchers---Haven't read all the responses but that's what popped up immediately. You are all stitchers in all the catergories you mentioned---Lots of Luck!!!!Let us know what you choose--


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Needlers at Crosspointe


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Lots of good suggestions listed, perhaps CrosspointeD Needleworkers?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

still liking the *God Yarn It*
still chuckling lolol


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

What about 'The Wool Patch'.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I liked the Artisians for the Lord. Kind of covers all the crafts.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

My church knitting group is called "In Stitches."


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

How about The Faithful Artist of Fiber ? Motto: All ages and genders to learn and teach ? Moon Loomer PS let us know your pick, have fun choosing, and remember everyone.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

How about 'Crossed Needles'?


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Wildercrafter said:


> We are starting a knitting, crochet, quilting group at our church and we need a name. Our church is Crosspointe but not doing cross stitch so looking for something cute.


OUR group in Cooper City is called Clickers
in Davie the group is called Hearts and Crafts, as we yarn for charity!!!


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

Chicks with Sticks


----------



## seejaneknit (Aug 4, 2011)

What about 'Knit Together' or 'Knitted Together'? (taken from Ephesians 4: 16)


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Wildercrafter said:


> We are starting a knitting, crochet, quilting group at our church and we need a name. Our church is Crosspointe but not doing cross stitch so looking for something cute.


Our group does all needle crafts, macrame & even oragami. We are called 'Made By Hand'.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

wholly stitches


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

How about Knaughty Knitters


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

How about "The Pointe is Knitting"


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> We are "Knit One, Pray Two."


That's great!


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

mbostono said:


> How about knit one pray, too.


You get my vote!


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

tootsie001 said:


> Holy Mother's of Purl


Really clever!


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Knitknotter said:


> How about "the pointer sisters?"


:thumbup:


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> lakesideladyknits said:
> 
> 
> > We're just "The Yarn Ministry." But a man in our parish thinks we should change our name to "God Yarn It."
> ...


Me, too! :thumbup:


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> still liking the *God Yarn It*
> still chuckling lolol


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Hand Made With Love and God's Blessings!


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Praying Purlers
Kneeling Knitters
Fanciwork Faithful
Knitting Jubalee


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Oh yeah
> FLYING FINGERS OF FAITH


That's my vote, but I also like God Yarn It, unless you can do something with Double Crosspointed Needlers.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> The group at my mom's church call themselves Chicks with Sticks.


that's my hockey teams name...


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

"Im in stitches"


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Lots of clever suggestions, but I love The Knit Wits! Or, since you are doing 3 kinds of crafts, something with the Trinity in it would be nice, like Trinity Crafters. Yeah, kinda bland, but I like using Trinity "something".


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

How about "A Stitch and a Prayer"!


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

lulusmommie said:


> How about "A Stitch and a Prayer"!


:thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Knit two - M1 (Knit two Make one)


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Our group is Stitching Angels.


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

Our church knitters group are called Loving Stitches.



Wildercrafter said:


> We are starting a knitting, crochet, quilting group at our church and we need a name. Our church is Crosspointe but not doing cross stitch so looking for something cute.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Devine Design


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

lulusmommie said:


> How about "A Stitch and a Prayer"!


oooh, i like this one!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

Tothepointe


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Crafty Christians


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

tootsie001 said:


> Crafty Christians


oooh, i like this one, too!!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I like Dreamweavers idea of " Common Threads"


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful name--kind of ike a blessing!


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

seejaneknit said:


> What about 'Knit Together' or 'Knitted Together'? (taken from Ephesians 4: 16)


This is the one I meant to say is like a blessing


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I agree, a great name!



Viddie said:


> I like Dreamweavers idea of " Common Threads"


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I like the Heavenly Knitters.


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wildercrafter said:


> We are starting a knitting, crochet, quilting group at our church and we need a name. Our church is Crosspointe but not doing cross stitch so looking for something cute.


You can take my name that I made a group on facebook called The crafter's Nook


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrads... our nursing home used Crafty crafters, and craft bunnies, others that floated around were Hen Partiers, Needle mamas, craft aholics anonoyms (CAA) for short I liked that one.. they used to say they met to get their fix ,rather than to try to learn to stay away from it. just some ideas


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

God sent is another great one or on the Made by the wings of an Angel!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Just love the way everyone is getting into it and giving some terrific quirky suggestions:
My Fave/vote... Crafty Christians, Knit 1 Pray 2, Crosspointe Crafters, Yarn Ministry.
Let us know your final choice!


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

How about ... Purls of Great Price


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Prayer sticks
stitch 'n pray
pray with needles
frogging for God
frogging with God
stitching with God
The Lord's stitchers


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

What about KCQ, Needle Works?


----------



## Charente (Sep 23, 2011)

Why have a name on the group? Is it a special reason for that?

I thought that the reason for coming together and knit is to be social and for that you don't need a name. 

This comment is not meant to be rude, I do not understand this naming of groups which I feel is very common in US.

I'm norwegian, living in Norway, and here we also meet up to sit and knit togheter but we are always talkin about this meetings as Knitting-café


----------



## Chrisjb (Feb 23, 2012)

How about" no point being cross, knit "


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I love A Stitch and A Prayer, and also Stitch one, Pray too. IMHO


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone I am sure we can use one of these.


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

I love this one but will have to run it by the quilters.


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

I use to have 2 groups. 1 The Crafty Servants 2. Handmade Blessings. Either of these could include numerous crafts should you expand beyond knitting.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Charente said:


> Why have a name on the group? Is it a special reason for that?
> 
> I thought that the reason for coming together and knit is to be social and for that you don't need a name.
> 
> ...


A big part of it may be because things have to be scheduled and put on calendars. So much easier to say this room / space is taken on this day at this time by "name." Also a name is needed for advertising the group meetings.

In this area there a many groups that meet weekly or monthly and they need various rooms depending on the size of their group and they want to keep those dates throughout the season or year that they are active. If rooms or space aren't scheduled in advance they will not have a place to meet. Many even require deposits. Even in small churches rooms are made available for various community groups, so even a church group needs to be on the calendar.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

angel stitches


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

"Getting to the Point(e)ers"!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

If all knitters and/or crocheters are welcome into the group, perhaps best to not use a religious name.

Just a thought ...


----------



## just Kath (Oct 3, 2011)

Wraped with Love


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

My vote is for Church Ladies. Love it!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

How about the close knit group? Or something using the term close knit? Or Knot Crossstitch? Knotty Women? (Hee hee - I like that one.)


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

"Pointers for Christ"


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, ya, I like "Knotty Women" too. How cute!


----------



## Sledladyanne (Dec 15, 2011)

My church has a group called "Sewing Seeds" that meets once a month to work on whatever project one feels like and then we enjoy a pot luck lunch together. It is always interesting to see what everyone is working on - and great fellowship.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Slashdog1 said:


> The group at my mom's church call themselves Chicks with Sticks.


Love the name of your moms group.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Knitters of Creation?


----------



## ruthe (Nov 11, 2011)

Nimble fingers


----------



## levi (Jul 30, 2011)

The Lords Chicks w/ Sticks


----------



## JJKnitter (Jan 31, 2011)

How about busy fingers which includes all crafts!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

The Purly Gaits


----------



## pimorton (Oct 30, 2011)

How about 1 Samuel 18:1 "...the soul of Jonathan was knit with the soul of David."


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Crafting for Christ


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

How about "heavenly yarns"


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

I was replying to Dusti's idea od Purly Gates....guess I don't know how to do this!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Crosspointe Crafters


----------

